# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  الرجال يرفضونها ذكية

## بنت مصر

تشير الدراسات الي ان المرأة الذكية تسبب عبئا علي الرجل بسبب قناعته بأنها ستشعر دائما انها علي حق وانها لن تقبل بأي قرار يتخذه إلا بعد فحصه وتمحيصه ومن ثم قد يشعر بنوع من الملل والضيق منها فيترك لها البيت ويفر هاربا بعيدا..وهو مايسبب معظم حالات الطلاق



مش عارفة ليه اقتنعت بالموضوع دا جدا الراجل لو احس ان زوجته قرارتها
او تفكيرها اصوب من تفكيره بتبقى يا داهية دقي .. ويتفنن في اختلاق اي
حجج انها مش بتحترمه ولا بتحترم رأيه .. 


صح كلامي والا انا غلطانة؟؟


بسنت

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الغالية بنت مصر 

أنا رأيى مش كل الرجال 

ده راجع لقوة شخصية الرجل ..... وتفكيره  وتربيته

فأنا ما يهمنى أن نصل الى القرار الصائب 

وان كانت هى صاحبة هذا القرار فعلى أن أقوم بتشجيعها لأنها زوجة يعتمد عليها 

تحياتى لك*

----------


## اهرامات

الف شكر اخت بنت مصر

----------


## بنت مصر

الف شكر يا كوكب على رأيك
بس بكره تنضم العروسة للمنتدى
وتبقى تقول لنا ان كان اشرف المجاهد
طيب والا بيمشي رأيه ويصمم عليه بدون تفاهم :19:


العفو اهرامات واهلا بيك  ::

----------


## حلا

*سلام يابسنت

دراسات صحيحة 100%، قد يحب الرجل ذكاء المرأة ويستمتع  بالحديث معها، ويمتدح هذا الذكاء أيضاً أمام الأخرين، ويكون على يقين تام أن رفقة امرأة ذكية خيراً مليون مرة من رفقة امرأة ليست كذلك، ولكنه حينما يأتي ليتزوج فإنه يبتعد تماما عن هذا النوع من النساء، لأنها كما ذكرت يابسنت ستشكل عبئاً على رجولته الوهمية، بينما المرأة الأقل ستشعره برجولته، لأنها ستكون ظلاً له، ودمية يسيرها كما يشاء.
والأمر لايقتصر فقط على الرجال الأقل ذكاءاًَ، فما يحيرني هنا هو انتقاء الرجل الذكي أيضاً لهذا النوع من النساء، فهو هنا لايخشى أن تتفوق زوجته عليه في آرائها ومواقفها بل هو أيضاً يرغب في ممارسة دور الزوج الذي لايناقش، وكأن رحلة الحياة الزوجية رحلة جبرية يفرض فيها على الفرد اختيار شريك أقل ليتمكن من السيطرة على الأمور.

وفي المقابل لو أجريت دراسات على النساء سنجد نتيجة مختلفة يابسنت فالمرأة الذكية ترفض الزواج برجل يقل عنها في الذكاء، بل تعتبر رحلة الحياة الزوجية مستحيلة مع رفيق لايعي أفكارها وتطلعاتها.

ختاماً
الحياة الزوجية رحلة ، ومالم يكن الشريك في هذه الرحلة مناسباً ومشابهاً لشريكه فستكون الرحلة مملة ومكئبة، ولا أعتقد أن أحداً منا يحب أن يأخذ معه في رحلته شخص يعكر عليه فرصة الاستمتاع بتلك الرحلة.

تحياتي لك يابسنت*

----------


## carawan

يا بنت مصر الطيّبه
اسمحي لي أن أقول لك رأيي في مسأله الرجال الذين يرفضون المرأه الذكيه
نسبه الاذكياء بين البشر قليله بوجه عام...فالمتميزون من الرجال و النساء عددهم قليل
كذلك نسبه الاغبياء أيضا قليله...معظم البشر من متوسطي الذكاء
لذلك قد يقضي الرجل الذكي عمره كله دون ان يجد المرأه الذكيه التي تناسبه...أو قد يجدها و تكون مرتبطه بغيره..أو قد يجدها و لا تعجبه أو لا يعجبها.....فالذكاء عنصر واحد من عناصر عديده تدخل في اختيار شريك الحياه
إذن الرجل الذكي لا يرفض المرأه الذكيه...بالعكس..يتمناها
كذلك الرجل الغبي لا يرفض المرأه الذكيه...فهو لا يدرك انها ذكيه... و يتصور طول الوقت أنه استاذها و معلمها و مرشدها و هاديها...و قد عرفت رجالا اغبياء متزوجين
من نساء في غايه الذكاء و كانت حياتهم سعيده ...حيث أن المرأه في هذه الحاله أدركت بذكائها أن احدا في هذه الحياه لا يحظي بكل ما يتمني و اكتفت من زوجها بقلبه الطيب إذا كان كذلك..أو بثروته إذا كان ذا مال

المشكله الحقيقيه تكمن في الساده القابعين في المنطقه الوسطي...هؤلاء يملكون قدرا من الذكاء يجعلهم قادرون علي الفرز و معرفه المرأه الاكثر ذكاء منهم .لذلك يخشونها و يفرون منها الي المرأه الادني .و لمّا كان معظم الرجال من هذه الفئه.فقد صبغوا الحياه بلونهم و جعلوا لموقفهم هذا بريقا جعلنا نظن ان كل الرجال هكذا و جعل النساء يخضعن لسطوه هذا المنطق و يتحايلن عليه بادعاء السذاجه حتي يمكن الفوز برجل 

و لمّا كان الشيء بالشيء يذكر فإن مسأله متوسطي المستوي هذه تسري كذلك علي متوسطي التعليم و متوسطي الثقافه و هؤلاء أسوأ ألف مره من الجهله و منعدمي الثقافه حيث أن الأخيرين لا يفتون فيما لا يعلمون ويلزمون حدود عالمهم المحدود...أما من حظي بقدر من التعليم أو أطل علي دنيا الثقافه من شّباك (المنور) فلا يسمح لك بأن تعلمه أو توجهه أو تفهمه 

هل تفهمي قصدي يا بنت مصر الطيبه؟
الرجال القابعون في المنطقه الوسطي هم من يرفضون المرأه الذكيه

----------


## بنت مصر

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : حلا_ 
> * لأنها كما ذكرت يابسنت ستشكل عبئاً على رجولته الوهمية، بينما المرأة الأقل ستشعره برجولته، لأنها ستكون ظلاً له، ودمية يسيرها كما يشاء.
> *


مسكينة أنت أيتها المرأة الذكية ::(:

----------


## بنت مصر

> المشكله الحقيقيه تكمن في الساده القابعين في المنطقه الوسطي...هؤلاء يملكون قدرا من الذكاء يجعلهم قادرون علي الفرز و معرفه المرأه الاكثر ذكاء منهم .لذلك يخشونها و يفرون منها الي المرأه الادني .و لمّا كان معظم الرجال من هذه الفئه.فقد صبغوا الحياه بلونهم و جعلوا لموقفهم هذا بريقا جعلنا نظن ان كل الرجال هكذا و جعل النساء يخضعن لسطوه هذا المنطق و يتحايلن عليه بادعاء السذاجه حتي يمكن الفوز برجل


طبعا يا كروان كلامك صحيح الي حد كبير بس يا ريت توضح لي ايه هي المنطقة الوسطي


أشكرك جدا على المشاركة والتعليق وفي انتظارك


بسنت

----------


## ماركيـــز

العزيزة بنت مصر..
لمزيد من الدقة في طرح الموضوع أرجو توضيح الآتي :
ذكاء المرأة عدة انواع..أشهرهم....
ذكاءها في ملاحقة زوجها .. وكان مع مين النهاردة..  واتأخرت ليه..؟؟  والفلوس دي جبتها منين..؟؟
ولابس ومتشيك ورايح علي فين....و..و...و...الخ
ده النوع اللي الرجال ترفضه...
وده النوع اللي يخللي الحياة الزوجية مملة..
انما النوع التاني ..واللي علي النقيض منه تماما..هو النوع اللي بتبقي الزوجة علي قدر من الثقافة
يجعلها قادرة تناقش جوزها في أي موضوع يكلمها فيه..
النوع ده مرغوب وبشدة..
ده المشكلة كمان انه أصبح عملة نادرة...
باختصار ..
مافيش مشكلة من الذكاء بالعكس ..  ده مطلوب..
انما المشاكل بتييجي من سوء استخدام الذكاء ده..
وشكرا...
ماركيـــــز..

----------


## بنت مصر

اهلا بيك اخي ماركيز وبمشاركتك 
يعني الراجل يلبس ويتشيك ويعمل اللي هو عاوزه
وهي مش مفروض تسأل والا تبقى زوجة ذكية رخمة

أما بقا بخصوص النوع التاني واللي بتقول مطلوب بشدة
طيب الاحصاءات هي اللي بتقول ان الراجل بيرفض ذكائها
واعتقد السبب في دا انه لما بيحب يقرر قرار مش بيحب اي مناقشة
وبيكون متصور انه هو الصح ولما تواجهه زوجته باخطاءه بتكون
النتيجة ان الكرامة والعزة بتأخذه وبيعتبر دا مخالفة لواجباتها كزوجة في احترام الزوج


بسنت

----------


## ماركيـــز

معذرة..
الراجل بيلبس ويتشيك علشان لازم مظهره يكون كويس قدام الناس...
أما بالنسبة للاحصائيات دي..فجايز تكون علي شريحة معينة غير مثقفة..
وبالتالي فهي لا تحترم رأي المرأة...

----------


## carawan

بنت مصر الطيبه
المنطقه الوسطي هي تلك المنطقه التي يقف فيها الطبيب المتخرج بتقدير مقبول ..في مهنه لا تحتمل 
انصاف الموهوبين... أي أن قدرته علي علاجك تتساوي بنفس نسبه قدرته علي قتلك
هي المنطقه التي يقف فيها المحامي الذي لا يجيد كتابه مذكره يفهمها القاضي....فلا هو رجل قانون...ولا
هو عرضحالجي
هي نفس المنطقه التي يقبع بها أمين الشرطه الذي لا هو عسكري يشعر بأنه غلبان مثلنا ولا هو ضابط
يستقوي بقانون الطوارئ و يشعر بأنه سيدنا...أمين الشرطه هو غلبان يمارس التسلط
المنطقه الوسطي هي المكان الذي يقف فيه المضيف الجوي الذي يرتدي زيا مميزا و تحضر اليه سياره
شركه الطيران لتأخذه من أمام البيت...و يترك البواب و المكوجي و البقال ينادونه:يا كابتن ...دون أن
يفهمهم أنه مضيف و ليس طيّارا
المنطقه الوسطي هي حيث يكون لاعبوا المنتخب القومي لكره القدم الذين يتفرجون علي المباراه مثلنا
ولكن من داخل المستطيل الاخضر...فلا هم يلعبون و يحرزون الاهداف ولا هم يجلسون معنا في المدرجات
المنطقه الوسطي هي تلك التي يقف فيها كاتم الشهاده الذي يرفض أن يقول الحق...و يمٌنّ علينا
بأنه لم يشهد زورا !!!
المنطقه الوسطي هي منطقه الأشباه.....منطقه من يشبهون الشئ لكنهم ليسوا هو
المنطقه الوسطي هي الجحيم الذي نحياه
فاهماني يا بسنت؟

----------


## carawan

.......

----------


## بنت مصر

ماركيز الاول بدون خناق ولا شخط وزعيق والمنتديات اللي جنبنا تسمع صوتنا
احنا ما قلناش حاجة في شياكته بس لما يتشيك وزوجته تسأله هو رايح فين
يبقى من حقها طبعا والا لو هي متشيكة وخارجة هل مش من حقه يسألها؟؟

----------


## بنت مصر

ايوة فهمت قصدك  يا كروان خلاص   :2:

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
غاليتى ونور عينى
الحبيبة الجميلة
بســــــــــــــــــنت:130:
انا اؤيد كلامك جداااااااااا
بس اسمحى لى انا اؤيد زكاء المراة
التى تحسس زوجها بانها غبية بالنسبة له
وليست زكية على زوجها حتى تستطيع
 ان تمر مركبهم بسلام
وانا مع رايك يااشرف :130:                       
*:127:

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا ماهي الغالية على المشاركة الجميلة
وكل سنة وانتي طيبة يا احلي واطيب ماهي في الدنيا :8:


بسنت

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حبيبتى الغالية
بسبوسة المنتدى:130:
لا شكر على واجب
واعتذر لعدم تواجدى الفترة السابقة
كل عام وانتى الى الله اقرب
وتكونى بصحة وسلامة وهنا
ومحققة كل احلامك وامنياتك 
يارب............*
:128:

----------


## hisham1970

الاخوات الاعزاء جميعكم من كتب الموضوع ومن رد عليه ليس العبرة في اظهار الرجولة او عدمه ان اهم ما في الامر هو عدم ظهور هذا الذكاء امام الاخرين كي لا يقولوا هي من تفكر عنه او هي من تتدبر اموره اما اذا بقي الذكاء في اطار ما بين الزوجين وان يكون الواجهة لكل المواقف الخارجية عملا بعاداتنا وتقاليدنا فالامر مختلف ومثالا على ذلك في بلدي فلسطين هنا النساء هم هدم لعمليات الموساد الوسخه قد تتعرض للتصوير اثناء زيارتها طبيب او محل ملابس او ما شابه لانهم يعلمون ان اعراض النساء قد تؤثر برجالهم عند المساومة بالارتباط مع المخابرات الاسرائيليه ومن هذا الباب قد اقكر عكس تفكيركم جميعا باني احتاج الى زوجه ذكيه وذكيه جدا حتى لا اقع في شرك الاعداء 
هذا مثل ثانيا انا شخصيا افكر بمستقبل اولادي وتعليمهم وتدريسهم وتربيتهم وانخراطهم بالمجتمع فهل هاذا دور الرجل بالطبع لا لذلك علي ان اختار الزوجة الذكية التي ترعا كل هذه الامور وتوفر علي الكثير الكثير من الامور 
ثالثا وحتى اكون منصفا لطالما تحدثنا عن الزوجه نصف الرجل ووراء كل رجل عظيم امرئه والزوجه الوجه الاخر لشخصية الرجل فمن منا يقبل ان تكون من ورائه كعظيم غبيه ومن منا يقبل ان يكون نصفه غبي ومن منا يقبل ان يكون وجهه الاخر غبي 
لذلك فانني اعلق على الخلط بالامور الرجل وخاصه الرجل الشرقي يفضل ان يكون هو الواجهة الاساسيه في المجتمع الخارجي لبيته لانه يعلم بفطرته كشرقي ان يقع خلل في دوره هذا ويمثله احد اخر فهو يصبح في خانة المحكوم لزوجته او الغبي 
واشكركم فعلا  على موضوعكم هاذا الموضوع الاكثر اثارة في هذا العصر عصر المحاور والقطبيات والحريات والعولمه والى كل ذلك 
اخوكم هشام القدس

----------


## luma

[COLOR=darkblue] :: أنا معاك يا بسنت ورأيك صح 100%فالرجل يفضل المرأه الغير ذكيه 
مهما حاولنا نكون متمدنين ونقول لا طبعا الرجل الواثق ذو الشخصيه المميزه يتسع صدره للتعامل مع المرأه الذكيه .....أنا أسفه ده كلام نظرى بحت فالرجل ممكن أن يتعامل مع أمرأه ذات شخصيه مميزه فى مجال العمل ممكن أن يحاورها ويستمتع بذلك لكن أن   تعدى  الموضوع حاجز المنزل يبقى يا أهلا بالمرأه الطيبه المطيعه ....(المهاوده ) يعنى بالعربى اللى ملهاش شخصيه قويه(أسفه) 
وذلك لا يعنى أنها ميح مش فاهمه حاجه ده برضه يكون تجنى على الراجل  لأن ..الغالبيه يفضلونها ....عاديه ليست ذات شخصيه 
وده طبعا راجع لطريقه تربيه الراجل فى مجتمعنا فهو ببساطه يطبق الأحكام التى تربى عليها وهى أن الرجل لازم يبقى حمش ويكون رأيه هو الأول والأخير والمطاع هو على فكره ملوش ذنب دى  أسلوب تربيه كل المجتمع يشارك فيه من أول الطبقات الراقيه حتى أسفل السلم الطبقى أو الأجتماعى لذلك هو يرفض من يعارضه كثيرا ويعدل على أراءه وربما يكرهه بالنهايه لأنه لا يوفر له  الدعم النفسى المنتظر[/COLOR]وأقول للأخ carawan  :: 
تحليلك سليم جدا لكن أسمح لى أن أختلف معاك فى شىء ، وهو أننا لسنابصدد بمناقشه مسأله iq test
ممكن يكون تسميتنا خاطئه يعنى الرجل لا يفضلها ذات شخصيه مميزه وقويه 
ونشيل كلمه ذكيه ...لأن المقصود هنا الذكاء الأجتماعى وقدره التعامل مع المواقف وتقديرها جيدا 
وده ممكن يكون موجود لدى أمرألأه نسبه ذكائها عادى 
 :;): وبعدين أرجوكم لا تفهموا أنى متحامله على الرجل لهذا السبب  :Mad: لا لا فلو كنت راجل مين عارف ممكن كنت أفضلها أنسانه بسيطه ليس لها أراء مطيعه لا تجادل كثيرا وتنبهر بما آتى به من أفعال :confused:
لأننا أ:9: عتدنا وصف المرأه التى لا ينطبق عليها هذه الصفات بأنها غير مطيعه متمرده .......وممكن كمان مسترجله :6:

----------


## بنت مصر

> وحتى اكون منصفا لطالما تحدثنا عن الزوجه نصف الرجل ووراء كل رجل عظيم امرئه والزوجه الوجه الاخر لشخصية الرجل فمن منا يقبل ان تكون من ورائه كعظيم غبيه ومن منا يقبل ان يكون نصفه غبي ومن منا يقبل ان يكون وجهه الاخر غبي 
> لذلك فانني اعلق على الخلط بالامور الرجل وخاصه الرجل الشرقي يفضل ان يكون هو الواجهة الاساسيه في المجتمع الخارجي لبيته


رأي سليم وقد يكون الاكثر اقناعا بالنسبة لي والاكثر 
تقديما للعذر عن تسلط الرجل المغالى فيه في كثير من الاحيان



بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

لووووووووما الامورة

مشاركتك رائعة وجميلة جداااااااا وبجد بجد شرفتي المشاركة
وافتخر برأيك جدا يا حبيبتي


بسنت

----------


## امير الحزن

هناك رجال ناجحون بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى ، رجال بارزون لم نسمع أحد منهم يحقر النساء ولا يظلمهن ولا يعلق عليهن فشله وتخاذله ولا غبائه . رجال منهم المثقف جدا والقوي جدا والشجاع جدا . رجال لا يقضون عمرهم أمام أجهزة التلفاز يفصفصون ويشربون الشاي وينتقدون النساء . رجال تفخر بهم أسرهم وبلدانهم رجال محترمون وأهم سبب لاحترامهم أنهم لم يضعوا المرأة شماعة يعلقون عليها فشلهم وينتقدوها ليعموا الأعين عن تخاذلهم وتأخرهم دينيا وأخلاقيا وعلميا وماديا . رجال بحق وليسوا أشباه رجال . إن أخفقوا قالوا السبب في النساء .
فيا أسفي على جيل فاشل جعل من الفتاة سبب في فشله . والمضحك جدا أنك لو قلت لهم الرسول والصحابة قالوا نحن لسنا رسلا ولا صحابة !! وهم بالفعل ليسوا رسلا ولا صحابة ، هم جدران متبلدة لا تعي معنى السنة ووجوب الإقتداء بها . ولا يزال الخير في أمة محمد ليوم القيامة ، لذلك لا نجد رجلا ناجحا واعيا ينتقد النساء ويعلق فشله عليها فهو ناجح يستغل وقته وعقله في إصلاح عيوبه ويشغل نفسه بما ينفع عما لا ينفع .
ومن جملة ما يُقال في هذا الصدد أن المرأة اقل قدرة من الرجل على التفكير والعقل .او العكس فما مدى صحة ذلك ، وما اصل هذه الأفكار؟ هل تُراها أتت من فهم طبيعة المرأة والرجل؟ أم تُراها استندت إلى الدين؟ أم أن الأمر لا يعدو كونه أوهاماً وخرافات شاعت بين الناس دونما دليل أو واقع صحيح تستند إليه؟ وهل حقاً أن المرأة تختلف عن الرجل في أمر التفكير والعقل؟ وكيف يكون ذلك وقد خُلقت حواء من آدم عليهما السلام؟ مثل هذه التساؤلات تدفعنا للبحث عن إجابات لها ومعرفة وجه الحق فيها . ومن اجل تسهيل البحث فإننا نحتاج إلى فهم واقع التفكير وطبيعته وعلاقته بكل من المرأة والرجل . كما نحتاج إلى معرفة موقع المرأة في الإسلام وموقفه منها ، وكذلك استعراض النصوص التي قد تكون موضع تلك التساؤلات . 

التفكير عند الرجل والمرأة 

التفكير نشاط ذهني يحصل في الدماغ ، ويكون ذلك نتيجة لمعلومات ترد إلى الدماغ عن طريق الحواس ، ثم يجري استكشاف للخبرات المتوفرة لدى الشخص عن طريق القدرات العقلية والخروج بالفكرة . من خلال هذا العرض المبسط لعملية التفكير يتبين لنا أن التفكير يحتاج إلى قدرات الحواس والذكاء والى الخبرة ، كما أن هناك دوافع تدفعه وموانع يمكن أن تحول دون حصوله . وهذا يحصل عند كل من المرأة والرجل ، فليس هناك أي دليل علمي قاطع على اختلاف المرأة عن الرجل في قدرات الحواس والذكاء ، كما لا يظهر أي فرق في تركيب الخلايا العصبية بينهما ، ولا في طرق اكتساب المعرفة . ويظهر هذا جلياً في البرامج التي نضعها في تعليم مهارات التفكير ، حيث تنطبق على الجنسين على حد سواء . . ومعنى هذا أن المرأة والرجل سواء بالفطرة من حيث عملية التفكير ، ولا يتميز أحدهما عن الآخر إلا في الفروق الفردية . فأين يكمن الاختلاف؟ 

في رأيي أن الاختلاف هو في الخبرة والدوافع والموانع ، وهذا يكون في الرجال كما يكون في النساء . والمرأة بحكم طبيعة تكوينها الجسدي وطبيعة عيشها في المجتمعات المختلفة تكون خبرتها في الغالب اقل من الرجال . وهذا يعتمد على طبيعة المجتمعات بلا شك ، فالمرأة في المجتمع الإسلامي مثلاُ يقل اختلاطها بالرجال وتواجدها في الساحة العامة وفي مجالات معينة ليست فرضاً عليها كالجهاد مثلاً . وكل هذا يقلل من خبرتها ومعايشتها للوقائع ، كما أن انشغالها بتربية الأولاد وعمل المنزل يبعدها عن الحياة العامة . أضف إلى ذلك طبيعتها الجسدية التي تجعلها تنشغل بالحمل والولادة وما تمر به من الحيض والنفاس وغير ذلك مما يؤثر في نفسيتها وفي تعاطيها مع الوقائع . 
يقال
وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة

لا أنكر بالطبع دور الأم في صلاح أو فشل أبنائها

لكن ترى هل كل رجل ناجح يعود سبب ذلك لزوجته ؟

ويقال أيضا
وراء كل رجل فاشل امرأة

من قائل هذه العبارة يا ترى؟
لا أعلم لكني أريد التخمين فقط
لأبدأ جولتي في التخمين بالأنبياء وغيرهم من المشاهير ولعلي اذكر لك مثلا بسيط وارجو قراته بشكل قوي وفهمه ايضاً
نبي الله موسى

ذلك الرجل العظيم لم أسمع أنه قال لرب العزة والجلال واجعل لي وزيرا من أهلي زوجتي بل قال هارون أخي
وقرأت أيضا أنه كان طويلا عريضا مفتولا العضلات حتى أنه رفع الحجر الذي يغطون به البئر لتستسقي من صارت بعد ذلك زوجته . وأنها عندما أردت أخذه لوالدها طلب منها السير خلفه حتى لا ينظر إليها والهواء يداعب ردائها " لحسن الحظ لم يكن أحد شبابنا موجودا في ذلك الموقف و إلا لأطال النظر في مفاتنها ثم جاء يقول هي لم تضع عليها ما يسترها أو عباءتها مخصرة طبعا بعد غرز عينيه فيها وفي مفاتنها " فنبي الله موسى والذي لم يكن قد أصبح نبيا بعد والذي تربى طوال عمره في مجتمع فرعوني لم نعرف أن الله أمرهم بغض البصر غض بصره وهو لا يعلم بعد من هو الشيخ الكبير والد تلك الفتاة . مجمل القول أن نبي الله موسى ذلك الرجل العظيم لم تكن زوجته سببا في عظمته ولا تلك الأخلاق الرفيعة التي كان عليها.


اعتقد وبشدة انى يوم افكر فى الزواج سافكر فى انسانه لها فكر خاص لا اناء لحمل الاطفال او مريوله مطبخ .


واسف جدا للاطاله بالرد ولكن اتمنى فهم مجمل ماادركه بكل المعاني الحقيقيه ...

----------


## UNKNOWN

الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة ... بالفعل الغالبية العظمي لا يفضلون الارتباط بامرأة حادة الذكاء لعدة أسباب ، منها عدم مناقشته في كل صغيرة و كبيرة في حياتهم و لكونها أكثر طاعة و لن تحاسبه علي أخطاءه .. 
بل و بعض المثقفين حتي الأن يفضلون عند الارتباط الزواج من فتاة ريفية محدودة الثقافة ليس لأسباب أخلاقية بقدر ما هي أسباب ترضي ذكورته و احساسه بتفوقه الذهني و العلمي ..
حتي عند مختلف الطبقات يشعر الزوج بضجر شديد اذا أحس أن زوجته أعلي منه منصبا أو تعليما ..باختصار أؤكد عن ثقة أن الرجل الشرقي يرفض المرأة التي تساويه ذكاء

----------


## هجيرة

السلام عليكم 
من وجهه نظري أن المرأة الذكية هي الي تعرف تتعامل مع جوزها بالشكل اللائق
يعني تعرف متى تظهر ذكائها ومتى تخبيه وتعرف تساير أمور بيتها ومتهيأ لي غير كدة 
يبقى مش ذكية أو خسارة ذكاءها الي حيخرب بيتها
والراجل أكيد يحب المرأة الي تمشي الحياة وتطنش

أشكرك أخت بسنت على موضوعك الحلو
وكل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## gasser

*

تم تعديل المشاركة بواسطة إدارة المنتدى

مع التنبية على الالتزام بقواعد و شروط المنتدى و موضوعية الحوار

*

----------


## gasser

انا مع رد الاخ جاسر ... مع العلم بانى جاسر يس بشجع نفسى

----------


## امير الحزن

سادتى لتعتبروا رد السيد جاسر غير موجود ولابد من مراقبه الردود بعد ذلك حرصا على عدم اثارة اعصابنا بردود انبطاحيه 

دمتم بود

----------


## gasser

*

تم تعديل المشاركة بواسطة إدارة المنتدى

مع التنبية على الالتزام بقواعد و شروط المنتدى و موضوعية الحوار

*

----------


## امير الحزن

*

تم تعديل المشاركة بواسطة إدارة المنتدى


*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*الأخ الكريم جاسر

أهلا بك و بآرائك معنا هنا 
لكن أعتقد من أساسيات الحوار أن يكون الرأي موضوعياً و منطقياً دون تجريح أو إهانة أو إساءة لشخص أو شعب أو جنس ما
أما إصدار أحكام غير مسببة أو منطقية تحوي إساءة أو تجريحاً فلا داعي له .

نرحب دوماً بآرائك الموضوعية 

لك تحياتي و تقديري
إسلام شمس الدين*

----------


## امير الحزن

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : إسلام شمس الدين_ 
> *الأخ الكريم جاسر
> 
> أهلا بك و بآرائك معنا هنا 
> لكن أعتقد من أساسيات الحوار أن يكون الرأي موضوعياً و منطقياً دون تجريح أو إهانة أو إساءة لشخص أو شعب أو جنس ما
> أما إصدار أحكام غير مسببة أو منطقية تحوي إساءة أو تجريحاً فلا داعي له .
> 
> نرحب دوماً بآرائك الموضوعية 
> 
> ...


رغم ان ردى على السيد الفاضل والزميل جاسر قد تعدل الا انى لا املك الا ان اعطى للادارة كل تقدير 

انا >>>>>>>:8:<<<<< الادارة

دمتم بود بالغ

----------


## بنت مصر

اخي العزيز امير
اسمح لي احييك على اسلوبك في مناقشتة الموضوع 
فقد جاء بشكل موضوعي وأكاديمي باسانيد جميلة 

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري

بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

> باختصار أؤكد عن ثقة أن الرجل الشرقي يرفض المرأة التي تساويه ذكاء



UNKNOWN

اسمح لي ارحب بعودتك الي المنتدى بعد فترة انقطاع ليست بقصيرة
وان شاء الله يكون المانع خير وتكون امورك على احسن ما يكون


رأيي قريب جدا من رأيك والفارق الوحيد اني لا أجرؤ ان اقول
الرجل الشرقي حتى لا افتح على نفسي بابا من ابواب جنهم 
من كل الرجال الشرقيين في المنتدى ولكني سأقول ان
نسبة كبيرة من الرجال يرفضونها ذكية

الرجل حينما يخطيء يلتمس لنفسه اعذاراً كثيرة وحينما تجرؤ هي
أو تقدم على مناقشته في اخطائه لا يجد من ذريعة افضل له من
كلمة احترام .. هذه الكلمة المسكينة والتي طالما ظلمها واستخدمها
الرجل سلاحا ضدها واداة لاتهامها...

أنصح هذه النوعية من الرجال بالارتباط بانسانة جاهلة وغبيه
فهذا اسلم لهم ولحياتهم النفسية .. وأكثر ارضاء لهم ..

بسنت

----------


## امير الحزن

تعقيب :-

هناك للاسف عظماء ومفكرون يفضلون امرأة ضعيفه عن ذات فكر خاص .... لاسباب .

لكن تلك دراسه اخرى ........ وبحث اخر .

اعدة الان فانتظرونى 

دمتم بود

----------


## بنت مصر

أختي العزيزة هجيرة

أهلا بك وبمشاركتك الرائعة
اشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة والتى تحوي 
الكثير من الحكمة والتعقل في قياس الامور
وانا مقتنعة جدا بكلامك بان للمرأة دورا 
في اخفاء ذكائها وعدم استخدامه له في
غير محله والا اصبح غباء وليس ذكاءً


الف شكر أختي واتمنى لك دوام التواصل بارائك المميزة


بسنت

----------


## امير الحزن

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : بنت مصر_ 
> *اخي العزيز امير
> اسمح لي احييك على اسلوبك في مناقشتة الموضوع 
> فقد جاء بشكل موضوعي وأكاديمي باسانيد جميلة 
> 
> تقبل تحياتي وتقديري
> 
> بسنت*


شاكر لك ذوقك وبداعه الفاظك يا بنت مصر .

سلمت يمناكى ودام تعطيرك لاركانى .

تحياتى

----------


## luma

ليه المرأه الذكيه ذات الشخصيه المميزه تخبى ده هو ده حرام. مهو ربا اللى أعطاها هذا الشىء 
  ليه الكتمان عليه طيب بدل لما هى تحاول أن تبدو غبيه حتى تسيرالحياه تحاول تعدل المفاهيم الخاطئه ، ليه نعالج أمورنا ومشاكلنا من أقصر طريق وأقربه  ليه دايما بندور على أسهل طرق للأقناع وليست  أصح  الطرق . أن كان عندنا مفهوم سائد فى مجتمعنا أصبح من المسلمات ده مش معناه أبدا أنه صح وأنه لازم يستمر بسلام حتى قيام الساعه 
وعندما نناقش الأمر تجدنا كلنا النساء والرجال مبصرين بوضح للأمورطيب ليه التمويه الأجتماعى المتفق عليه وكأنها معركه قد حسمها الملل والأستسلام ...........

(لومى موجه للنساء فلتقبلوا أعتذارى ، وفائق أحترامى وأسفى الشديد) 
ياجماعه المناقشه الموضوعيه وقوه المنطق وسلامه الرؤيه ليست حكرا على أحد وهى أحيانا أشياء لا يمكن التمويه عليها أومداراتها ...........ولا أيه

----------


## امير الحزن

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : luma_ 
> *ليه المرأه الذكيه ذات الشخصيه المميزه تخبى ده هو ده حرام. مهو ربا اللى أعطاها هذا الشىء 
>   ليه الكتمان عليه طيب بدل لما هى تحاول أن تبدو غبيه حتى تسيرالحياه تحاول تعدل المفاهيم الخاطئه ، ليه نعالج أمورنا ومشاكلنا من أقصر طريق وأقربه  ليه دايما بندور على أسهل طرق للأقناع وليست  أصح  الطرق . أن كان عندنا مفهوم سائد فى مجتمعنا أصبح من المسلمات ده مش معناه أبدا أنه صح وأنه لازم يستمر بسلام حتى قيام الساعه 
> وعندما نناقش الأمر تجدنا كلنا النساء والرجال مبصرين بوضح للأمورطيب ليه التمويه الأجتماعى المتفق عليه وكأنها معركه قد حسمها الملل والأستسلام ...........
> 
> (لومى موجه للنساء فلتقبلوا أعتذارى ، وفائق أحترامى وأسفى الشديد) 
> ياجماعه المناقشه الموضوعيه وقوه المنطق وسلامه الرؤيه ليست حكرا على أحد وهى أحيانا أشياء لا يمكن التمويه عليها أومداراتها ...........ولا أيه*


والله يا لوما انا معاكى فى الرأى دة .

المسأله محتاجه حوار انثوى - انثوى لتصحيح المفاهيم النسويه اولا .

ثم البحث عن طريقه مقبوله للحوار الذكورى - الانثوى لتصحيح مفهوم البيت المتعاون بالمعنى الصحيح .

كثرت مشاركاتى هنا فاطلب منكم السماح

وتحياتى

----------


## luma

أحمدك يا رب أن هناك رجل وافقنى فى الرأى 
شكرا جزيلا يا أمير الحزن وفعلا عندك حق المسأله محتاجه حوار أنثوى -أنثوى أولا 
ثم ذكورى- أنثوى 
أنت كسبت فى ثواب لأنك بأجابتك عليه حسستنى أن الأمل موجود 
أنا كمان حاسه أنى شاركت كتير فى هذه المناقشه 
أعتذر ...............وشكرا

----------


## بنت مصر

امير الحزن ولوما
اشكركم جدا على هذه المشاركات والجادة والرائعة والقيمة والمفيدة في آن واحد


بسنت

----------


## sherry

بالعكس لانى اكرة الغباء جدا والاغبياء ايضا

فاذا حدث وكان نصيبى غبية 

سيكون مصيرى شىء من اتنين يا اما السجن او السرايا الصفرا


اما لو ذكية فانى ساعتمد عليها واطمئن على اولادى معها ليقينى برجاحة عقلها وحكمة تصرفها

----------


## بنت مصر

اهلا بيك يا شيري وبمشاركتك
ان شاء الله تطلع ذكية عشان تفضل
معانا في المنتدى وما تروحش السجن والا السرايا الصفرا  :5: 


بسنت

----------


## sherry

يا رب والنبى يا رب

----------


## te3mah

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : بنت مصر_ 
> *تشير الدراسات الي ان المرأة الذكية تسبب عبئا علي الرجل بسبب قناعته بأنها ستشعر دائما انها علي حق وانها لن تقبل بأي قرار يتخذه إلا بعد فحصه وتمحيصه ومن ثم قد يشعر بنوع من الملل والضيق منها فيترك لها البيت ويفر هاربا بعيدا..وهو مايسبب معظم حالات الطلاق
> 
> 
> 
> مش عارفة ليه اقتنعت بالموضوع دا جدا الراجل لو احس ان زوجته قرارتها
> او تفكيرها اصوب من تفكيره بتبقى يا داهية دقي .. ويتفنن في اختلاق اي
> حجج انها مش بتحترمه ولا بتحترم رأيه .. 
> 
> ...


كلامك صح 100% يا بسنت  :81: 
اسأليني أنا ...  ::(: 
مدوباهم اتنين  :6: 
والحمد لله على كل حال  ::(:

----------


## بنت مصر

ههههههههههههههههه طيب يا خالتي ماري منيب :D
والله انا متأكدة ان دا رأيك وكان واضح جدا 
في صرخات امرأة شرقية  

الف شكر يا طعطوعة على المشاركة وربنا ما يحرمنيش من مروروك :8:


بسنت

----------


## امير الحزن

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : te3mah_ 
> *مدوباهم اتنين 
> *


طيب ممكن يبقوا ثلاثه ؟؟ :D

----------

